# Dry start method question...



## fleabilly (24 Feb 2013)

If I plan on growing plants DSM is there any prep that I need to preform on the soil?
I am soaking some akadama in dry salts. I have oscote should I mix that in? Ad do I need mulm below the substrate?

Cheers

R


Sent


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Feb 2013)

No. The DSM is the prepping, but if you want to add all that stuff to the sediment then it certainly won't hurt.

Cheers,


----------



## fleabilly (4 Mar 2013)

riccia fluitans...
What is the best way to dry start these?
Do they need to be tied, or will they attach themselves like java moss does in a DSM?

cheers

R

Sent


----------

